# First oil change?



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have an o6 with about 1100 miles on it, the oil looks good,
is it really necessary to do an oil change early?


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

I have an 06 and changed mine early. Mainly because this was my breakin time. All new parts breaking in together mean small metal pieces in oil. I'm sure my filter caught it all but I did it just to be safe. From now on I'll be doing it every 4-5000 miles. Alot of differing opinions but we're using synthetics so the usual 3000 miles old school changes are not necessary. However you make your own call. Here's a link and this site also has some good info. http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42106 Good luck.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I changed mine at about 1200miles. My thinking was that during breakin there is some blowby while the rings are seating resulting in combustion gasses and acids contaminating the oil as well as small amount material generated as mating parts initially wear in. Beyond that oil is not too expensive compared to the price of my new toy. I also changed the tranny fluid and differiential around 4000 miles. I decided to use MOBIL 1 Dextron III in my M6 and Mobil 1 75-140 + plus the GM friction modifier in the differential. Enjoy your new GTO I love mine. By the way mine burned 3/4 qt. in the first 1200miles. I now have 5300miles on the car and about 1300 since my last oil change with nearly zero oil consumption so don't panic if it uses some oil in the first several thousand miles. :cheers


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

I changed the oil (Mobil 1), trans and diff (Royal Purple) after 1000 miles. Sometimes there are remnants of metal shavings from the manufacturing and the initial break-in.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I did mine @ 1K & 3K thats as far as I got. Gna change every 3k Dont care what they say.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

:agree I CHANGE MY OIL EVERY 3K TO.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Like I said check it out yourself. Alot of opinions here. Get the facts and make your own call. Thin line between good maintenance and wasting your money. Good luck however you go.:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i change mine every 5,000 miles ater the first 2 (2000 and 4000)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with Ironman. I changed mine at 1000 miles and after my next I will be putting synthetic in and doing it every 5K. To each his own though...


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Holden said:


> I did mine @ 1K & 3K thats as far as I got. Gna change every 3k Dont care what they say.


I did the same


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought the GM magnetic drain plug for my car, check it out on ebay, comes from the factory on corvettes and other LS6 cars.:cheers 



CORVETTE ZO6 C5 GTO C6 LS1 LS2 LS6 MAGNETIC DRAIN PLUG 
* FREE SHIPPING CAMARO FIREBIRD FREE SHIPPING * Item number: 8040935454


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I changed mine when I hit 1000 miles...all GTO's have synthetic in them from the factory so I'm sticking with the Mobil 1 and I'll change it every 3000 miles from here on out!


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

GoatGirl I've got to ask. You work at a dealership. What does your service manager think about this?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> GoatGirl I've got to ask. You work at a dealership. What does your service manager think about this?


I actually talk with the technicians...they recommend that ANY new car gets it's first oil change at 1000 miles for the reasons that are stated in this thread. A lot of people don't know the damage those little metal shavings can do to a vehicle over time. As for synthetic versus regular oil, that depends on how long you plan on keeping the car and the amount of miles you drive. I use my goat as my daily driver and I put on average 15000 mile a year...plus, I don't plan on getting rid of my GTO....syn for me was the logical choice. Even if I was only using it as a recreational car, I would still have used syn only because syn is used at the factory...


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry, I meant what does he recommend concerning how often you should change your oil when using synthetics?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Again, it depends on how you drive it...I'm hard on my car and he told me I could get away with it every 5000 miles but I'm anal...I'll still do it every 3000 miles! I was the same way with my Benz...


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Your anal? No way Thanks:cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Ironmancan said:


> Your anal? No way Thanks:cheers


EASY KILLER!!!! This is a family thread!!!! LOL! :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

OOPs!
I waited to change mine until I hit my first scheduled maint. at 3k. I noticed an immediate increase in my gas mileage. Weird huh?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Should have done mine at 1000 but did it at 1500, and again at 3000


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Drove from the dealer home and changed the oil. I always use Mobil 1 and what came out of the car was a funny color... not the Mobil 1 color. I was told that it was just assembly lube in the oil. Who knows... out it goes. I changed again at 500 and again at 1500 and ever 5000 after that (lots of highway miles). Better safe then sorry when the engine is breaking (wearing) in. My dad use to say "it's cheap insurance". I do catch my old Mobil 1 from the car and use it in my mowers. It's still good enough for that... well... and my wife's car, of course.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I usually change the oil in my cars at about 1000 miles to ensure any metalic particles from manufacturing don't stay in the engine, or clog the filter. After that, with a good synthetic, I follow the owner's manual requirement. On my wife's Chevy Trailblazer, which has the 5.3L V-8, she normally gets about 8,500-9,500 miles on an oil change. On my F350, I have been changing it at about 10,000 miles. 

My Vette gets changed about every 500 miles.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Subdriver said:


> My Vette gets changed about every 500 miles.


 Well thats about right. You should change it once a year


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Ironmancan said:


> Well thats about right. You should change it once a year


That's funny. :lol: 

Actually did laugh out loud at that one. My vette isn't a shine and show kind of Vette:


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice  :cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Ironmancan said:


> Very nice  :cheers


Thanks. Here's another from a race this past weekend at Roebling Road, a track just west of Savannah GA. :cheers


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like your having way to much fun is that legal! Very nice pics and a good looking car I might add:cheers


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

there looks to be a consensus here that the first oil change during the break in should be at 1000 to 1500 miles. 
my question is... Is that how long the break in should be on our cars? I heard previously that the break in only has to be between 500 and 1000 miles. Thanks in advance.


Justin


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Ironmancan said:


> Looks like your having way to much fun is that legal! Very nice pics and a good looking car I might add:cheers


Thanks again. Legal... yes. Inexpensive... no. :lol: 



killboy said:


> there looks to be a consensus here that the first oil change during the break in should be at 1000 to 1500 miles.
> my question is... Is that how long the break in should be on our cars? I heard previously that the break in only has to be between 500 and 1000 miles. Thanks in advance.
> Justin


I'm not sure about the GTO owner's manual. My Z06 (same engine family) owner's manual states that no "elaborate" break-in is required, but to keep it under 55 mph and not drive at any one consistent speed for the first 500 miles. 

There is not going to be one number at which break-in is complete, e.g. you can't look at this as break-in is over at 501 miles. The internal engine parts will continue to wear in, particularly the rings and the bearings, for thousands of miles. I've seen used engine oil analysis reports on this family of engines showing the motor is still being broken in to maybe as long as 30,000 miles (particularly the copper in the bearings). 

My personal break-in on new cars goes something like this: For the first 500 miles I will constantly vary throttle (using moderate throttle application but not babying it) and speed to allow the engine and drivetrain to see different load conditions. At 500 miles, I will increase use of hard throttle to help break in the rings. At about 1000 miles I'll change all the fluids and enjoy the car. :cheers


----------



## Kilboy (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanx Subdriver...I appreciate the info. :cheers 

Now I cant wait to have 1000 miles and an oil change...I'm 1/4 of the way there after 2 nights


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Kilboy said:


> ...I'm 1/4 of the way there after 2 nights


 

I'll admit... it didn't take me long to get to 1,000 miles on my Z06 either. :lol:


----------



## bvestfal (Mar 18, 2006)

*1st oil change*

as a gear head let set it staight, break in miles are a must. for the first 3000 miles please drive your new car easy. (i know this is very hard for everyone to do.) change your oil & filter only with quality products @ 500, 1500, & finally 3000 miles. then regularly every 3000 miles or 3 monthes which ever comes 1st less your performance product specifies other-wise. the most important thing is the practice of maintain'g. it's far more easier & more economical to maintain than it is to repair after neglect :cool


----------



## bvestfal (Mar 18, 2006)

*1st oil change (cont)*

forgot to mention, don't forget break in miles on your trans & rear differential as well. change trans oil & filter w/ only quality products @ 500, 6000, & finally 12000 miles. then every 12000 miles or anually which ever comes 1st unless you are using performance products. change rear diff oil @ 500, 6000, & finally 12000. then ever 12000 miles or anually which ever comes 1st unless you are using performance products. now mind you wether engine, trans, or rear diff; driving habits & road conditions play a major roll in how frequently you maintain your car, especially when your do'g burn outs @ every light or stop sign :cool


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

I always say, break 'em in the same way you intend to drive 'em. Mine saw its first 110 mph with less than 100 miles and its first 1/4 mile run at about 350 miles. I just had the first oil change done at 3300. It showed less than a 1/2 qt. low. I'll change it every 3000. I've followed this with every vehicle I've had since my 275,000 mile 1975 Monte Carlo.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

phantomblackgto said:


> I always say, break 'em in the same way you intend to drive 'em. Mine saw its first 110 mph with less than 100 miles and its first 1/4 mile run at about 350 miles. I just had the first oil change done at 3300. It showed less than a 1/2 qt. low. I'll change it every 3000. I've followed this with every vehicle I've had since my 275,000 mile 1975 Monte Carlo.


:agree I've been driving mine the same way! The only difference is I did change my oil within the first 1000 miles and I will do it again at 3000 miles (Mobil 1 oil only)....


----------



## Tims428Galaxie (Mar 26, 2006)

Got to weigh in here: Remember that these engines are all run at the factory and modern engines simply do not have the old school break in metal shavings et al issues. The tolerences are so finite. Used to have this debate with my sport bike buddies about break-in and synthetic oils....
Saw a study few years back that noticed up to a 5% wear difference in engines that used synthetic at something like 400K miles...yipes! Unless you're going to put those miles on and keep it till yer' dead I'd do what the owners manual says and save your $$. Of course the marketing folks at each of the oil companies hope you'll change it every week. My understanding of why the factories use synthetic is when they're run at the engine plants they don't have to dump the oil and they do a quick oil anal. on each and since they don't know how long the cars are going to sit there is less risk of moisture build up as you might get with regular oil. On my old school hot rod cars I change oil twice a year, once in the winter and once over the summer as I only put 1-2K miles on them per year and use Valvoline dinosaur oil. Jeez sorry this is so looonnnngggg.:willy: 
My .02


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

( This post by tims428galaxie)


> Saw a study few years back that noticed up to a 5% wear difference in engines that used synthetic at something like 400K miles...yipes!


 Are you saying that regular oil is better than synthetic?
That contradicts what I've been told. What about mobil 1?
Explain what you believe regarding this study better. And about mobil 1.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

fullarmor2 said:


> ( This post by tims428galaxie)
> 
> 
> Are you saying that regular oil is better than synthetic?
> ...


I think what he is trying to say is that the engines with synthetics were 5% better than those without. 

But, I'll disagree with why the LS1 was originally required to use synthetics. I've read that it was because of the high oil temps possible in this engine, and the much lower volatility of synthetics which are less prone to boil off and thicken. :cheers


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*How thick is your lube?*

5-20 ???


----------

